# iPhone 3g stuck in sleep mode



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Has anyone else had this problem: 

My iphone screen shuts off (sleep mode I guess), and when I try to wake it up by pressing the home button, nothing happens.

I have tried holding the home button... hitting the power button a few times...

the only thing that works is a hard restart (i.e. holding the home button + power button for 10 seconds)

It has happened 4 times today. Any idea why? Or if this is a defect?


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

This happened to me once. Got it out of sleep by hooking it up to a power source (my Alpine car unit). Didn't happen again, however I did a backup and restore about a week after it happened.


----------

